# The Cube Design Thread



## Ltsurge (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't think there is a thread like this so I created one to fill. I spent the whole weekend designing this cube in Autodesk Inventor and I would appreceiate some feedback on improvements. 

PS this thread was intended for others to use to post their own designs  

So here goes. 

I named the cube the Arc MK1B (very creative I know). I am going to print the design out on a 3d printer and find the faults and adapt my design. 

oh c**p 

how do i insert photos from my computer? 

thnks


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 18, 2011)

There is a manage attachments option you just select the tthrough there


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 18, 2011)

cool thread bro.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 18, 2011)

^ This...
Without the pictures how're we meant to give feedback? 
Hope you get the pictures on here soon...


----------



## dieguito (Jul 18, 2011)

man I'm dying to see it... come on!


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 18, 2011)

sorry i'll try get the photos up soon


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 18, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea to design cubes. What do you mean by 3d printer?


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 18, 2011)

aw c**p


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 18, 2011)

its comming! its comming!


----------



## Stefan (Jul 18, 2011)

ltsurge said:


>


 
Hint: There's a preview button, useful when you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## asportking (Jul 18, 2011)

Yea, I don't think that really worked. I'm not even sure myself how to do it though, so idk what you did wrong.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 18, 2011)

ltsurge said:


>


 
Tiny pic has the ing made for you when you look in the link it gives you

EDIT OMG I GOT THE PROPER LINK


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 18, 2011)

here's a link to one picture... http://i52.tinypic.com/2iw56j4.jpg

Hard to tell anything about the pieces, but looks fairly good.

EDIT: Ninja'd...


----------



## asportking (Jul 18, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> here's a link to one picture... http://i52.tinypic.com/2iw56j4.jpg
> 
> Hard to tell anything about the pieces, but looks fairly good.
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd...


Yea, I don't see any flaws with the cube so far. *sarcasm*


----------



## dieguito (Jul 18, 2011)

well.. you could try to design the pieces, like a corner, an edge and a center and then come and show us!


----------



## insane569 (Jul 18, 2011)

looks niice but wont you need to figure out the molds


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 18, 2011)

ok i added it to attachments  i don't know if it will work though


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 18, 2011)

dieguito said:


> well.. you could try to design the pieces, like a corner, an edge and a center and then come and show us!


 
hey i did though  
look at the cutaway attachments


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 18, 2011)

im adding the PICTUREs of the center pieces, center caps, edges , centers and core later


----------



## dieguito (Jul 18, 2011)

that'd be sweet.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 18, 2011)

Can we see each individual part?
Edit: didn't read the above


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 18, 2011)

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=2uos0o3" target="_blank"><img src="http://i53.tinypic.com/2uos0o3.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a> 
Edge 

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=10nvnuo" target="_blank"><img src="http://i52.tinypic.com/10nvnuo.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a> 
Center Cap 

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=vijp1e" target="_blank"><img src="http://i52.tinypic.com/vijp1e.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a> 
Center cap assembly 

(the center is a seperate piece but i can't be bothered to upload it seperate  )

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=14lpw5l" target="_blank"><img src="http://i55.tinypic.com/14lpw5l.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a> 

Core assembly 

(the *core *is a seperate piece but i can't be bothered to upload it seperate  )

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=e5oc2q" target="_blank"><img src="http://i52.tinypic.com/e5oc2q.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a> 
corner piece 

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=vcx64z" target="_blank"><img src="http://i56.tinypic.com/vcx64z.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a> 
Corner Edge interaction 

There finally


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 18, 2011)

http://i53.tinypic.com/2uos0o3.jpg
http://i52.tinypic.com/10nvnuo.jpg
http://i52.tinypic.com/vijp1e.jpg
http://i55.tinypic.com/14lpw5l.jpg
http://i52.tinypic.com/e5oc2q.jpg
http://i56.tinypic.com/vcx64z.jpg


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 18, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> (the center is a seperate piece but i can't be bothered to upload it seperate  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixing
Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 18, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> http://i53.tinypic.com/2uos0o3.jpg
> http://i52.tinypic.com/10nvnuo.jpg
> http://i52.tinypic.com/vijp1e.jpg
> http://i55.tinypic.com/14lpw5l.jpg
> ...


 
Thanks 
what do you think?


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 18, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> Thanks
> what do you think?


 
Why is there a cylinder on the bottom of the edge?
I think the corners will rotate ezily


----------



## Shamankian (Jul 18, 2011)

To me the edges look very edgy, kinda like if you look at a storeboughts corner. Even though I don't know like anything about designing cubes I think it looks too edgy. The edge also looks a bit like the Haiyan's Haiyan with the "anti-pop" on it. However, I got no clue how this design would work, this is just what I think would happen.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 18, 2011)

yeah its only a prototype, 
Im pretty sure it would work 
wether or not it does well, that entirely different  

EDIT: I made sure that it would work using the constraint testing using inventor 
PS the cylinders on the edge were meant to have a ball on the end like the corner but i need to work it in more (it doesn't fit well enough)


----------



## dieguito (Jul 18, 2011)

well when the cube is put together, the corners will have NOTHING AT ALL to grab from, therefore, the cube will fall apart when you turn it.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 18, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Why is there a cylinder on the bottom of the edge?
> I think the corners will rotate ezily


 
The corners are held in place by the edges (as in it can't rotate because the edges are in place) 

I think... 

As i said i need to edit and refine the design but this is the first prototype


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 18, 2011)

dieguito said:


> well when the cube is put together, the corners will have NOTHING AT ALL to grab from, therefore, the cube will fall apart when you turn it.


 
what do you suggest to solve this problem *not intended to sound defensive*


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 18, 2011)

I was just wondering what you were going to do with this design if you designed it with the community's help?

EDIT: You said you would put the "ball" on the edges, right? Well that could easily be like lunhui/zhanchi torpedo piece, to lock on the the corner. Although you would need to change up the corner a lot.

EDIT 2: After looking at the corner and edge picture http://i56.tinypic.com/vcx64z.jpg you might be able to get rid of the edge "stalk" and just add a sphere. Then if you design the corner so that instead of a sphere, it has an end (sort of like at the end of a dayan corner, but not quite) that is rounded so that the sphere can half on both corners next to it. You would also have to change the lengths and angles of the pieces too.

Sorry for the long post...


----------



## Vinny (Jul 18, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> what do you suggest to solve this problem *not intended to sound defensive*


 
You're going to have to make some sort of base for the corner so it has something to be held in by.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 18, 2011)

hmm what about the ball at the end of the stalk
it was intended to solve that problem in the first place though


----------



## Vinny (Jul 18, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> hmm what about the ball at the end of the stalk
> it was intended to solve that problem in the first place though


 
Well if the ball is JUST big enough to serve that purpose, that means that there would probably be a really high chance of the corners popping out.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 18, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I was just wondering what you were going to do with this design if you designed it with the community's help?


 
I was hoping somebody would offer to produce it *half joking* 
seriously maybe lubix or somebody if it was really good


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 18, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Well if the ball is JUST big enough to serve that purpose, that means that there would probably be a really high chance of the corners popping out.


 
hmm you've got a point there 
so maybe i should make the ball bigger y/n and add an attachment to the stalk so that it holds in the edge 

g2g for now


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 18, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> I was hoping somebody would offer to produce it *half joking*
> seriously maybe lubix or somebody if it was really good


 
See my lest post. I edited it a few times, and think you might want to see.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow, cubes look good.
The corner needs a ton of work though.
Circular ball foot sounds like it's gonna rotate a ton, and if it's just big enough to fit then it'll pop easily.

I recommend having pieces that have perpendicular sub pieces (think torpedo design) because if you do it correctly it will be fast, and won't pop.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 18, 2011)

Lol lots of back to back posts. Edit Post using the Edit Button the bottom right hand your post.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 18, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> Lol lots of back to back posts. Edit Post using the Edit Button the bottom right hand your post.


 
yeah soz 

umm with torpedoes how do they work?


----------



## joyceking (Jul 18, 2011)

Cool design. Looking forward to replies about cube designs. must be very creative and unique.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 18, 2011)

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=11w4hon" target="_blank"><img src="http://i53.tinypic.com/11w4hon.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a> 

this is with the corners removed 

can somebody tell me how to put a preview of the pic


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 18, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> this is with the corners removed
> 
> can somebody tell me how to put a preview of the pic


Done


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 18, 2011)

You do know that the idea needed to be tested over and over again before it could be perfected, right?

Not trying to cut you down but, it's a long way to go, even farther than you'd think, before the good intentions of the idea could actually come into effect. You'd probably lose 90% of you capital investment in the process of testing and refining, and even so the effectiveness of the idea is not guarenteed. Therer are so many instances of, let's say, Alpha, where their project is completely scrapped because after numerous prototype testings, probably losing a lot of money in the process, they realizes that the idea won't really be of much significance even if the mechanism is perfected. A notable example would be the Alpha IV-SV, and also the Alpha Common (temporary name), they created quite some hype before it was released, and then no more were heard about them. Even these ones had already underwent numerous testings, and still didn't survive the beta release.

But still, it's a very precious gem to have the spirit and passion for doing something grand, just keep it up with preserverance and prepare for lots of hardworking & failure, you'll eventually excell if you kept on trying.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 18, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> You do know that the idea needed to be tested over and over again before it could be perfected, right?
> 
> Not trying to cut you down but, it's a long way to go, even farther than you'd think, before the good intentions of the idea could actually come into effect. You'd probably lose 90% of you capital investment in the process of testing and refining, and even so the effectiveness of the idea is not guarenteed. Therer are so many instances of, let's say, Alpha, where their project is completely scrapped because after numerous prototype testings, probably losing a lot of money in the process, they realizes that the idea won't really be of much significance even if the mechanism is perfected. A notable example would be the Alpha IV-SV, and also the Alpha Common (temporary name), they created quite some hype before it was released, and then no more were heard about them. Even these ones had already underwent numerous testings, and still didn't survive the beta release.
> 
> But still, it's a very precious gem to have the spirit and passion for doing something grand, just keep it up with preserverance and prepare for lots of hardworking & failure, you'll eventually excell if you kept on trying.



This is just a side project 

too much schoolwork 

but I'll try my best, besides i need someone to manufacture it 

also why was the Alpha IV-f rejected? was it just really bad?


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 18, 2011)

Some small things:
- You may consider rounding off more pieces than just the centers.
- Your core could use some more body, it looks very thin, how much wall thickness do you have? (around the screw)
- Be very, very critical before sending the files out, 3D printing is still quite expensive. (Shapeways probably your best best)

To make this thread more pleasant reading please delete all the "picture-attempt" posts.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 18, 2011)

we need Mr. Dayan on the forums


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 18, 2011)

I think the pieces should be hollow with caps, or DaYan style in separate parts. You're current design looks like there will be a lot of catching. What did you make it in? It would be a lot better if you uploaded the file (ie: google sketchup file) so we could rotate to see the pieces better.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 18, 2011)

From what I'm seeing, this cube will not tolerate any tension setting other than extremely tight. The corner would easily pop out as the foot does not have enough grasp on the interior.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 18, 2011)

i will refine the design and post more pics up soon 

EDIT: The program I use is Autodesk Inventor 

The design is too complex for google sketchup

Can anybody suggest; a new name for the cube, glitches and improvements

PS I will post the new designs up in the next 5 minutes (its called the MK1C


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 18, 2011)

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=wwn7lg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i51.tinypic.com/wwn7lg.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a> 

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=aokx3c" target="_blank"><img src="http://i55.tinypic.com/aokx3c.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

New corner piece (took away the ball and added a sort of anchor at the end of the stalk) 

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=21b807m" target="_blank"><img src="http://i52.tinypic.com/21b807m.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

Edge piece 

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=4t0x8z" target="_blank"><img src="http://i51.tinypic.com/4t0x8z.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

Edge Corner Pairing

More angles of all pieces comming soon  

*suggestions please*


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## cycle (Jul 19, 2011)

idk if this fits the thread but i had 2 ideas for twisty puzzles in my head for a while.

1) there are certain plastics that sweat at room temperature. it would mean self lubrication.
2) what about teflon coated cubes? with lube of course.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 19, 2011)

what are they called?


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 20, 2011)

I know this is a back to back thread but meh 

Finished the design work and the first prototype is being printed soon  

The MK1C final pic 






EDIT 
oh i forgot 

Changes 

Edge piece redesigned (so that it works (Lol)) 

Corner piece ball removed, anchor designed 

core redesigned, thicker different thread


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 20, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> I know this is a back to back thread but meh
> 
> Finished the design work and the first prototype is being printed soon
> 
> ...


 
How much would it cost?


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 21, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> How much would it cost?


 
The thing is i don't know. 

Im in the process of 3d printing it now (the prototype) 

of course I would look to price it as cheap as possible perhaps 10-12 $ depending on production costs 

still its a long way off, I'd like the community to be involved in the designing of the cube but judging to the replies to this thread I don't think that's going to happen any time soon


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 21, 2011)

Idea: I think you should make the thing connected to the corner stalk round


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 21, 2011)

I really suggest rounding the edge and corner a little bit more, since it looks wrong that the center piece is round, (sorta like the guhong center) but the corner and edge are EXTREMELY straight like an Alpha V. But I have to say it looks pretty nice! I hope you get to actually "print" a prototype! I am not too sure how 3d printing works, so I am not sure if the plastic will be high enough quality, if that makes sense.

EDIT: 



gundamslicer said:


> Idea: I think you should make the thing connected to the corner stalk round


 
But wouldn't that just increase the friction? I guess it would be more pop resistant though...


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 21, 2011)

i made some edits (wtf to the cube) last night ill post them up in an edit (wtf to my post) soon 






gundamslicer 
wut thing...


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 21, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> i made some edits (wtf to the cube) last night ill post them up in an edit (wtf to my post) soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow, that actually looks pretty nice! Good luck! And you also learned how to pout up pictures, yay!

For the name of the cube, do something about the community (even though you designed it, I think we helped a bit =D), but that's just me. 

*CC (community cube)*


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 21, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Wow, that actually looks pretty nice! Good luck! And you also learned how to pout up pictures, yay!
> 
> For the name of the cube, do something about the community (even though you designed it, I think we helped a bit =D), but that's just me.
> 
> *CC (community cube)*


 
a bit... you've all helped heaps so far but i still need ur help 

ill be right back in 10 minutes


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 21, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> a bit... you've all helped heaps so far but i still need ur help
> 
> *ill be right back in 10 minutes *


 
With more pics?

EDIT: Another thing I think you should add is a small sphere at the end of the edge, which slides along the end of the corner. The only problem would be the size, since you can't have that touching the core. It would be similar to the torpedo piece, except that it is completely round. Since the edges and corners of this cube are hollow (you know what I mean) I think this cube will be clicky. But that's just from pictures, so you never know! =D


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 21, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> With more pics?



if that's what you want 





front on view 

corners and edges chamfered so that it increases corner cutting (by allittle at least)


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 21, 2011)

Just a couple questions (sorry if I am spamming this thread too much, but I think this is awesome of you!)

How are you 3d printing it, what's the price to do this, and what type of plastic will you use?
Also, what are you doing about the screws, springs, washers (if you use them), and core. I suggest that you experiment with alpha cores, screws, springs, etc. and C4U screws and springs, etc. Or you could just go and 3d print your own, if you can.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think that the inner corners of the edges should be rounded out a little. Its where the corner of the center and the corner of the corner meet. That gap.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 21, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> With more pics?
> 
> EDIT: Another thing I think you should add is a small sphere at the end of the edge, which slides along the end of the corner. The only problem would be the size, since you can't have that touching the core. It would be similar to the torpedo piece, except that it is completely round. Since the edges and corners of this cube are hollow (you know what I mean) I think this cube will be clicky. But that's just from pictures, so you never know! =D



another back2back post but meh... as usual 

The pieces have to be hollow because the printing is extremely expensive (mostly material costs) 
I think I said this before, I have no idea what torpedos do (imanubimanubimanubimanub) can somebody explain thnx


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 21, 2011)

Torpedos lock the 1 row of pieces together so it's almost impossible to pop just an edge. (If it pops, a row comes out)


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 21, 2011)

ill fix this in my next edit ^ 

could i have a pic of a torpedo in the guhong or zhanchi or some other cube thnx (btw when i get my zhanchi i will try and see how it works and adjust the design accordingly (just the basics no wings etc)

Im making my own screw out of plastic (im not sure what type but it feels fairly rough ()) The spring is a major problem which I have been trying to think of a solution for a while. In the meantime the cube can be at tightest tension  jks


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 21, 2011)

Not having a spring will conpromise its stability and corner cutting.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 21, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Not having a spring will conpromise its stability and corner cutting.


 
i know, that's why i went  

seriously though can you suggest a solution i will post the dimensions up soon


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 21, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> i know, that's why i went
> 
> seriously though can you suggest a solution i will post the dimensions up soon


 
hmmm... I think for now you can just get a spring from a local hardware store, but if you WERE to mass produce this in the future, I'm not sure what you would do. Or you could take the springs out of a cube you don't use. I am not sure how much of an affect they do, but what about washers?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, what Collin said.

If you were to mass produce, I would buy C4U, Maru, or Alpha etc. Screw-spring sets in bulk. Then just put them in.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 21, 2011)

ah ok... 
the cube that i was basing my design off (it was crap, storebought copy but it helped with dimensions and proportions), didn't have any washers 
where do they go?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 21, 2011)

I put mine like this:

Screw
|
Spring
|
Washer
|
Center Piece


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 21, 2011)

If he were to mass produce, he shouldnt use another brand of screw, spring sets!


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 21, 2011)

oh it depends on who wants to manufacture it for me 

btw who would want a design that's made by a noob  

thanks for all your support but I think I need just a little more than two people


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 21, 2011)

Well I could promote this on youtube, and ask for help! My channel has about 120 subs and a collab xhannel im in has about the same. I think we can get some helpers =D im just wondering what we "need" from them...? Ill do a little more tomorrow, but for now im doing this on my phone and have to wake up in 7 and a half hours =|


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 21, 2011)

I could promote on my blog as well, I have some great cubers that might be willing to help. (Chris Tran, Chris Foster etc)


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 21, 2011)

2 words yes please 

over this forum though please


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 21, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> i made some edits (wtf to the cube) last night ill post them up in an edit (wtf to my post) soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Corner piece and corner stalk connection


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 21, 2011)

i have to go now 
ill update tommorow


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 21, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 21, 2011)

looks like a mix of the best of the f2, the alpha v, and the dayan cubes. Looks like a little to much of the lockyness from the av though lol. You know the four holes you see on dayan cubes when you look at a side? You only have that part on the centerpieces. They did the same with the alpha v feng and it locks a ton. Make it so the corners and edges have their fair share of the holes too


----------



## RubikZz (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you really produce and sell?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 21, 2011)

oddlespuddle said:


> I was thinking the same thing while I was going through the tread (about it being an AV/F2/Dayan.)
> 
> I was wondering what the actual size of the cube altogether would be (in millimeters). if it's too big to too small it might be hard to handle. Dollar store cubes are normally very out of proportion. I suggest around 55mm which is about average size.


 
I think 56mm would be the best size... although maybe a 54mm and 56mm? (For OH and 2H)


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 21, 2011)

This is really interesting...I'm gonna reread all of these posts and give some input as well...not sure how helpful it is coming from a guy who only averages 14's...but it's better than nothing I guess ...I'll post a little later tonight or tomorrow morning


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 21, 2011)

puzzlemaster said:


> This is really interesting...I'm gonna reread all of these posts and give some input as well...not sure how helpful it is coming from a guy who only averages 14's...but it's better than nothing I guess ...I'll post a little later tonight or tomorrow morning


 
Off topic, but I live only half an hour away from you! Yaaay!


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 21, 2011)

hehe i avg 33 and i'm designing a cube... 
only avg 14 is rediculous for me  

EDIT Damn typo


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 21, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> looks like a mix of the best of the f2, the alpha v, and the dayan cubes. Looks like a little to much of the lockyness from the av though lol. You know the four holes you see on dayan cubes when you look at a side? You only have that part on the centerpieces. They did the same with the alpha v feng and it locks a ton. Make it so the corners and edges have their fair share of the holes too



funny you mentioned that 
I noticed that when I was first designing the cube but there is nothing I can do about that as if I chamfered (made the holes bigger) it would decrease the contact between the pieces too much 

thanks for the suggestion though, I will try to incorporate the rest of your suggestions though  

PS 
1. can somebody suggest a good name and brand name for the cube  
2. does anybody have auto desk inventor because I could send you the parts to inspect 
3. i just found out that the 3d printer uses resin but i looked at some other prints and they felt like really hard rough plastic  not going to be good


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 22, 2011)

The FC Cube
(Forum Community cube)


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 22, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> The FC Cube
> (Forum Community cube)


 
flashier name... what about the Hyperspin FC Mk1


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 22, 2011)

That kind of gives the cube an overhyped name, a little unprofessional.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 22, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> That kind of gives the cube an overhyped name, a little unprofessional.


 
oh... *cut down* 

A brand name is needed tho and besides I'm still looking for someone wanting to manufacture it IF it is successful


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 22, 2011)

You should contact some companies to see if they would be interested in producing it.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jul 22, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> 2. does anybody have auto desk inventor because I could send you the parts to inspect
> 3. i just found out that the 3d printer uses resin but i looked at some other prints and they felt like really hard rough plastic  not going to be good


 
2. I have auto desk inventor and I would be interested in seeing the parts.
3. What 3d printer are you using? The Only one I know (shapeways) has many materials.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 22, 2011)

mr. giggums said:


> 2. I have auto desk inventor and I would be interested in seeing the parts.
> 3. What 3d printer are you using? The Only one I know (shapeways) has many materials.


 
im not sure what type of printer it is but it definitly prints resin

honestly though, i think I might retract statement no. 2 (i'm kinda possesive) . I want to send the parts only to those who are going to manufacture it  sorry 

If you want you could request angles for me to show you though


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 22, 2011)

cycle said:


> idk if this fits the thread but i had 2 ideas for twisty puzzles in my head for a while.
> 
> 1) there are certain plastics that sweat at room temperature. it would mean self lubrication.
> 2) what about teflon coated cubes? with lube of course.


 
If the plastic "sweats" at room temperature, then you are going to have a cube that is lubricated all around, between the stickers, lube all over your fingers, etc. Doesn't seem that cool of an idea to me.
@OP are you actually going to try to produce this? I mean, this requires a lot of money to get started. I just don't see it happening unless you have a lot of financial support from several people.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 22, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> honestly though, i think I might retract statement no. 2 (i'm kinda possesive) . I want to send the parts only to those who are going to manufacture it  sorry


 
Why? He just wants to see details on the individual pieces. You're a LONG way away from someone manufacturing it, you don't even have a working model. Don't turn down someone who wants to help you for no good reason.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 22, 2011)

Can you show us a picture of a whole layer turned upside down? Sorry if I am explaining what I mean pretty badly, but it's like the whole side is taken off, including the center, 4 edges and 4 corners.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 22, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Off topic, but I live only half an hour away from you! Yaaay!



Oh! I'm feeling a meetup. legit. 



ltsurge said:


> funny you mentioned that
> I noticed that when I was first designing the cube but there is nothing I can do about that as if I chamfered (made the holes bigger) it would decrease the contact between the pieces too much
> 
> thanks for the suggestion though, I will try to incorporate the rest of your suggestions though
> ...


 
The name isn't gonna be my thing...im terrible when it comes to creativity...
I don't have a desk inventor...
I think your best bet is to just watch some of drewseph's videos on youtube...and take a look at how he casts his pieces...personally, I'd recommend making a personal prototype and see if it's even worth manufacturing. In terms of testing, I'd be more than willing to test the puzzle and review it for you. 

Naturally I'm willing to play a part in creating the thing too so I think it'd be more efficient to form a google doc or a closed facebook group for this. I'm willing to manage the ideas but as this is your original idea, let me know if you would prefer a google doc or a facebook group for it. I'll make whichever one you prefer and manage it for you as well. Friend me on facebook (my name is Sagar Laud) and we can get this group started. We can add interested people accordingly as well.




theanonymouscuber said:


> Why? He just wants to see details on the individual pieces. You're a LONG way away from someone manufacturing it, you don't even have a working model. Don't turn down someone who wants to help you for no good reason.



But I agree completely with theanonymouscuber. At this point, you really should be taking all the help you can get.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 22, 2011)

puzzlemaster said:


> Oh! I'm feeling a meetup. legit.


 
I think there's another cuber here that lives in Doylestown. I am not sure if you know where that is, but it's 40 minutes away from me.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 22, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I think there's another cuber here that lives in Doylestown. I am not sure if you know where that is, but it's 40 minutes away from me.


 
Haha I know who he is. I've known him for a good 7-8 years now. Good family friend .


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 22, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Why? He just wants to see details on the individual pieces. You're a LONG way away from someone manufacturing it, you don't even have a working model. Don't turn down someone who wants to help you for no good reason.


 
i know ima nub  i think i mentioned that It was a long way off earlier in the thread though. I do know it and besides there is a likely chance that this may amount to nothing. Besides the files are really big so I don't know how I would give it to him


----------



## mr. giggums (Jul 22, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> i know ima nub  i think i mentioned that It was a long way off earlier in the thread though. I do know it and besides there is a likely chance that this may amount to nothing. Besides the files are really big so I don't know how I would give it to him


 
I have seen http://www.ge.tt/ used to upload a library of 100+ inventor parts. Although I would understand if you don't share the parts with everyone else and/or myself I think that you have more to gain then lose.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 22, 2011)

mr. giggums said:


> I have seen http://www.ge.tt/ used to upload a library of 100+ inventor parts. Although I would understand if you don't share the parts with everyone else and/or myself I think that you have more to gain then lose.


 
thanks  I might share it later maybe once the design has been refined past prototype stage. but atm I'm still developing


----------



## RubikZz (Jul 22, 2011)

@Itsurge Do you really go produce it and sell it?


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 23, 2011)

@ itsurge: i would reccomend using plasic with tiny tiny dents so when you lube it, the lube will get into those dents therefore the lube will last longer and the cube will still turn fine, And make sure not to have too many manufacturing marks when the cube is ever manufactured, that might interfere with the quality.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 23, 2011)

just wanted to say that it's very cool that people are stepping up and doing this stuff 
theres my input ha


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 23, 2011)

Any updates, itsurge?


----------



## insane569 (Jul 23, 2011)

@itsurge if you are gonna start to produce this cube you should patent it or make sure it doesnt interfere with another patent
just for legal reasons


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 23, 2011)

By the way, does ANYONE know any good autodesk inventor tutorials (preferably 2012 proffesional) because the ones they provide, to be honest, are terrible.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 24, 2011)

Any more updates or info?


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 24, 2011)

i'm back 
had to go down to the Gold Coast for the weekend to visit my gma  
I have no updates because the model is still at the printer's. I'm waiting for it to be printed so I can modify it. In the meantime I need names for the cube (and brand name). Oh and I need sombody to explain and show me (in pics) what an anchor is... imanub 

I used inventor without any tutorials.. you just click and learn as you go. Extrude, sketch, extrude, sketch  oh and make each part seperate and then assemble it 

thats all for now 

Oh and its LTsurge to you all not itsurge ...wtf


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 24, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> i'm back
> had to go down to the Gold Coast for the weekend to visit my gma
> I have no updates because the model is still at the printer's. I'm waiting for it to be printed so I can modify it. In the meantime I need names for the cube (and brand name). Oh and I need sombody to explain and show me (in pics) what an anchor is... imanub
> 
> ...


 
Anchors: AKA t parts. found in the lunhui and zhanchi. Attached to the edge to prevent pops by makings the anchor hold onto the corner stalks.

For a name, 
-omega cube AKA type O
-Cyclo cube
-Gamma cube AKA type G
-Zeta cube AKA type Z


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 24, 2011)

could I have a pic of anchors on the cube pieces 
btw I would prefer if it had something to do with this forum ie Zeta (the brand) FDC I


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 25, 2011)

This is from pazuzu. It's in the lunhui right now


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 25, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Got this from lubix.com. This one goes in the edge of a guhong


 
I can't see the image now but ive seen it before... i need the pic of the anchor inside the cube though 
thanks


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 25, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> I can't see the image now but ive seen it before... i need the pic of the anchor inside the cube though
> thanks


 
Fixed


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 25, 2011)

LT, which material and printing type did you select for your prototype?

Please do not be tempted to select (FDM) Fused Deposition Modeling just because it uses ABS.
FDM is not a good technique for small functional parts.

Your best bet would be SLS (selective laser sintering) of PA (Polyamide) this gives will give you a strong prototype.
As with all 3D printing techniques (exept perhaps SLA) you will have a somewhat rough surface but you can sand it smooth or to save work: request their smoothest finish. 

Also: make sure that the pieces you design are actually moldable: no crazy undercuts.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 25, 2011)

hmm interesting, I haven't gotten my zhanchi yet so... 
is that an edge piece or corner piece... ?


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 25, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> LT, which material and printing type did you select for your prototype?
> 
> Please do not be tempted to select (FDM) Fused Deposition Modeling just because it uses ABS.
> FDM is not a good technique for small functional parts.
> ...


 
trust me I spent a hell of a lot of time already on designing the cube (and i know ill need a lot more time to finish designing it).. I definitely made sure it worked (ok sort of). My friend is printing it for me for free (or sort of im limited to how many copies i could print) 

if you read earlier, the printing is made of resin layering, it will take around 2 hours per edge piece etc... 

Thanks for your input, but could you read the earlier posts... I know the printing will be rough so i will definitely sand down the pieces 

Again thanks for your input... you seem to know alot about 3d printings


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 25, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> hmm interesting, I haven't gotten my zhanchi yet so...
> is that an edge piece or corner piece... ?


 
It's the edge.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 25, 2011)

editing my pieces now to acommodate an anchor 

EDIT 
does it fit a corner or just edges


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 25, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> trust me I spent a hell of a lot of time already on designing the cube (and i know ill need a lot more time to finish designing it).. I definitely made sure it worked (ok sort of). My friend is printing it for me for free (or sort of im limited to how many copies i could print)
> 
> if you read earlier, the printing is made of resin layering, it will take around 2 hours per edge piece etc...
> 
> ...


 
So when do you think it will be ready? Also, will you be able to make a video of it, or do you not do youtube? I could be completely wrong, but it should be good after you sand down the pieces with fine sandpaper, and also spray the pieces individually with CRC. CRC should make it slightly smoother, but may also turn the pieces slightly white in the beginning, if you apply too much, but it doesn't ruin the performance, and hopefully you only spray on the inside of the cube, so you won't even see it. 

But that's great! If you can't make a video (not a review, just showing basic stuff, if it's good enough ;D) I would be willing to buy a prototype for a reasonable price, and do a vid! Thanks


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 25, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> editing my pieces now to acommodate an anchor
> 
> EDIT
> does it fit a corner or just edges


 
I don't recommend anchors unless they pop a lot. It makes some of the pops more than 1 piece


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 25, 2011)

Ya, for the first prototype that you are printing, I would suggest you leave that out for now, and see if the popping is an issue or not.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 25, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> I don't recommend anchors unless they pop a lot. It makes some of the pops more than 1 piece


 
you've got a point there... You know what... ill post up cutaway pics so you can see more of the mech... (20mins or so)


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 25, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> you've got a point there... You know what... ill post up cutaway pics so you can see more of the mech... (20mins or so)


 
im using autodesk inventor now..im officially praising you because i have no idea how you would make such a complicated piece/s


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 25, 2011)

crap pic i know... 
rushed i have to go in like 2 minutes, ill put better pics up soon 

btw ill show all of you my very first prototype looks very futuristic but totally crap in terms if it actually working its called the Mk1A


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 25, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> crap pic i know...
> rushed i have to go in like 2 minutes, ill put better pics up soon
> 
> btw ill show all of you my very first prototype looks very futuristic but totally crap in terms if it actually working its called the Mk1A


 
not sure whether to call it weird or awesome... thats a good thing it means im excited because this could mean a lot of cubers starting to design cubes


----------



## cubernya (Jul 25, 2011)

I would call it weird and awesome...
Although what I'm still wondering is how well the pieces will fit together.

Also, I was thinking that it would actually be possible to put anchors on the edge in a way that it is physically attached to the core, yet still freely rotating (I'll try and get a rough thing showing what I'm thinking up if you want me to )


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 25, 2011)

When do you think it will be finished printing?


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 25, 2011)

I just read through the entire thread, it seems like you're pretty devoted to this, though I don't understand how you're going to produce them?
Also, with the 3d printer, are you printing the seperate edges, corners and core then using screws, springs and washers or just printing it all together?
Because it'll really need to be spring set to sell well. Also where're you getting it printed? I'm sure molds would work much better in the future as a printer costs around 80,000 and the hard yellow-brown plastic they normally use wouldn't be very good for cubes in my opinion.

Good luck anyway, I hope to see a picture of the printed one soon.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 25, 2011)

ive seen examples printed, the resin is alot like plastic 
also if you have seen the pics, each piece will be seperate


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 25, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> When do you think it will be finished printing?


 
argh 

that's the thing my friend said he would do it in his spare time... 
where he will find 2hours i don't know... but soon hopefully 

btw im still waiting for others to post their own designs up...


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 25, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> argh
> 
> that's the thing my friend said he would do it in his spare time...
> where he will find 2hours i don't know... but soon hopefully
> ...


 
lol i would create a design but i am so slow with autodesk that 1. the quality would be poor 2 it would take awhilee


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 25, 2011)

for inspiration 




my first prototype


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 25, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> for inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hmm..what do you mean first prototype? im not sure how i would even start... i dont know enough about autodesk  and idk how to know more how exactly did yu become so good at using the program? Like what have you used it to create digitially


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 25, 2011)

autodesk... i mucked around on it heaps


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 25, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> autodesk... i mucked around on it heaps


 
hm i meant what have you created WITH autodesk but i get your general point


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 25, 2011)

a replica of a car... and im making a tank  





all extrusions tho


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 25, 2011)

I just want to know if you have caps on your center pieces for the printing. If not, then idk how you are going to put screws, springs, washers, and even the core in.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 25, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> a replica of a car... and im making a tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
im pretty sure i would fail..OR you could come back in a month


----------



## cubernya (Jul 25, 2011)

Off topic - any full versions of autodesk forfree? I don't like trials


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 25, 2011)

don't think so


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi LT, you're a lucky man to have this thing printed for free.

Rest assured, I did read the previous posts (may have miseed one or two though) so I knew it was layered resin.
But resin can mean a lot of things.
Can you ask your friend the technique/ material details?

I use 3D printed prototypes almost every single day at work 
We can do FDM and SLA in various materials (resins...) in our own prototype shop but will outsource if better materials are required.
Most of the time this "better material" is the SLS in Polyamide I mentioned.

Good luck with your design!


----------



## mr. giggums (Jul 25, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Off topic - any full versions of autodesk forfree? I don't like trials


 
If you are a student you can get it for free here.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks. I'm assuming it meant college, but w/e...I just put homeschool and it gives me product key lol

Now to wait the 1 1/2 hours to download it


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 25, 2011)

So what are you doing about screws, springs, core, and (maybe) washers? You said something about it a while ago, but I wanted to know if you changed your mind.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is a preview for my cube I started on it about an hour ago so it is still really rough.
The main reason I posted this is just to let everyone know I'm starting to create a cube too.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 25, 2011)

mr. giggums said:


> Here is a preview for my cube I started on it about an hour ago so it is still really rough.
> The main reason I posted this is just to let everyone know I'm starting to create a cube too.


 
The piece looks quite square and it would lock-up a lot.


----------



## hammerhead (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, try rounding it everywhere you can. 
I don't mean to be the one with idea's because I don't have or can use CAD, but try not to follow any DaYan design. Each one is very similar.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jul 25, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> The piece looks quite square and it would lock-up a lot.


 
I know that it is square that is why I said it was very rough. Like I said I only just started and I wanted to create the whole shape before smoothing it out.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jul 26, 2011)

So I have finished with the corners and edges so here are some pictures:



Spoiler


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 26, 2011)

Pretty nice for a start. Just make sure to round everything more!


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 26, 2011)

looks extremely promising 
ill post some updates on my own cube soon 

ok its a more conventional corner i think


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 26, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I just want to know if you have caps on your center pieces for the printing. If not, then idk how you are going to put screws, springs, washers, and even the core in.


 
the screws are being printed (to custom fit), the caps are also printed (one has a brand emboss ) lol)

the only thing missing is washers and springs which I need to source though


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 26, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> the screws are being printed (to custom fit), the caps are also printed (one has a brand emboss ) lol)
> 
> the only thing missing is washers and springs which I need to source though


 
Where can I buy it?


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 26, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Where can I buy it?


 
wha... 
buy what?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 26, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> wha...
> buy what?


 
I think hes talking about the cube...


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 26, 2011)

er... its a hell of a way off still  
Ill try my best but I still need somone to come forward and offer to use the design, besides I still don't even have the prototype yet. the cost of the cube may vary between 8-12 dollars hopefully depending


----------



## Shamankian (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll buy it unless you charge stupid prices  around 15 and I'll buy it with a smile


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 26, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Off topic - any full versions of autodesk forfree? I don't like trials


 
just sign up on their website saying that you are a student. if you do it gives you the software and lots more for free. i did this because i am a student but i didnt have to provide any confirmation stuff or anything so i imagine anyone could if they like

EDIT: oops just realized someone already revealed this hehe


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 26, 2011)

How.much has your friend printed so far? Once you even get the pieces, can you show us pictures of them? Thx


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 26, 2011)

How.much has your friend printed so far? Once you even get the pieces, can you show us pictures of them? Thx!


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 26, 2011)

ill definitely show you all once its printed 
so far 0%  I think it will be done in the next week


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 27, 2011)

Anymore pics while we wait (with anticipation)?


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

I could if you want take more pics. 
I do need one more favour though... Can somebody find me a company or group willing to manufacture this cube? 
this venture would be nothing more than a little fun (whatever you want to call it) if I can only produce a prototype


----------



## Vinny (Jul 27, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> I could if you want take more pics.
> I do need one more favour though... Can somebody find me a company or group willing to manufacture this cube?
> this venture would be nothing more than a little fun (whatever you want to call it) if I can only produce a prototype


 
Well I think you're going to want to make sure this cube really works great before you start mass producing this thing... Although your dedication is absolutely awesome.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Well I think you're going to want to make sure this cube really works great before you start mass producing this thing... Although your dedication is absolutely awesome.


hehe 

yeah the prototype should point out all the mistakes


----------



## cubernya (Jul 27, 2011)

Agreed. There's no telling how good or bad it is until you have it in your hands.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 27, 2011)

You may want others to test it as well. Another person's turning style may turn up flaws that you didn't notice.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> You may want others to test it as well. Another person's turning style may turn up flaws that you didn't notice.


 
i'm not a very fast solver so I need somebody say sub 20 to test... problem is I'm in Brisbane Australia, and... we don't even have comps here


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 27, 2011)

I think that we can list some contacts that might do it, but I think YOU should be the one to contact them. And try to add some pictures of the design to each of them, too. Try not to send any messages to Chinese producers (atleast in the beginning) since that would need translating, lots of money, and long shipping (if it gets produced). Send ONLY ONE MESSAGE AT A TIME! Or you could get accepted by two different manufactures, and that would just turn into a mess. I think you should contact Donovan from lubix, really to see HOW you manufacture things, since he just mass-produced the lubix torpedoes, if you didn't know. His email is: [email protected] He might help, since he is super nice, but he says that he's extremely behind things, and is very busy, so a reply may take a few days. Make sure that the message (if you do it) looks clean and professional as possible, with good pictures to show the mechanism. I don't know of any other US based manufacturer, but they are out there!

EDIT: Ohhh, I didn't realize you aren't in the US! Sorry for that assumption! Unless there is a manufacturer in Australia (Never heard of one) then I think US will still be better because of all the translating, etc. Again, sorry!




ltsurge said:


> i'm not a very fast solver so I need somebody say sub 20 to test... problem is I'm in Brisbane Australia, and... we don't even have comps here


 
I am sub-20, also just got my first sub-15 average of 5 today! I would be fine with paying up to say, $20 USD (About 18 AUD) to test it out! I also can make a video, since I have almost 130 subscribers on youtube. (Which I know isn't much, but it can still be a little more promotion!)


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

wow 
erm i can speak a some chinese... google translator ftw 

the cube is still untested so again I need to wait for the prototype to set this in motion. *damned 3d printing*

Thanks a ton though... so far you and a couple of others seem to be the only intrested people ....


----------



## Shamankian (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm not a sub-20, but I am close. If you need testing I do not mind buying a prototype/whatever off you if it is within reason.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 27, 2011)

I see what you mean when you want a working prototype before contacting anyone. Google translator does indeed = win. But still... Can you add a few more pics more on the mechanism? Also, is there any progress in printing yet? Thx, and about testing the prototypes... Would I be able to? If so, how much would it cost, etc. sorry for so many questions!!!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 27, 2011)

I would also be interested in testing. I could pay. I'm around sub-14 or so.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

ok here's the thing 

im not even supposed to be using this forum... let alone be sending crap out to random people (random to my parents), 
my parents know i'm printing the cube but they don't know anything else (i.e im seeking help to develop it on the forums) They would go ape if they knew I was on here... so right there is a problem... I could send the designs to one of you to get it manufactured... but again I need to figure this stuff out  

oh and inventor screwed up... I'll have extra pics of the mech up in another day or two 
sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Shamankian (Jul 27, 2011)

!? You will make money on it! That's a good thing! Learning to become a business man! Tell your parents that!


----------



## Vinny (Jul 27, 2011)

TELL YOUR PARENTS I SAID HI!


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

Vinny said:


> TELL YOUR PARENTS I SAID HI!


 
nom nom nom nom .... 

Tell ur parents I said hi too


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 27, 2011)

Why wouldn't you be allowed on the forums? Sounds absurd!


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 27, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> I am going to print the design out on a 3d printer and find the faults and adapt my design.





ltsurge said:


> is that an edge piece or corner piece... ?


----------



## benmeister (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't want to rain on anyone's parade here, but you people do realize cube manufacturers spend tens of thousands of dollars trying to design new cubes, only to have it not work out. I admire your enthusiasm, but your going to need a bit more than a friend with a 3D printer to create a working cube, let alone a viable speedcube.

Having said that, GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

and hence the need for the community to chip in


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 27, 2011)

You still need a brand name, AND cube name, right? Hmmm...

Not an idea, but ideas _for_ the idea, if you know what I'm saying. ;D
And so the idea (not the idea _for _the idea) is the brand name, and cube name. The ideas _for _the idea (cube name) is this:

1) How about a word that means something, but still sounds good, and not random, like guhong in Chinese means: Lone Goose, so do something like that, but Lone Goose (in English) wouldn't sound good, if you know what I mean. I hope that makes sence =D

2) I don't think you should call it Type-_ (Example: Type-A) something. That is too old, and no new cubes are being called that. 

I know that's only 2 things, but that could help (atleast a little), so throw out ideas!


OTHER STUFF: 
What are you going to do about stickers, and are you thinking about a logo sticker? You need a brand name, but you can still make a little logo, as long as it doesn't connect with the name. 

Also...is there any printing process yet?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 28, 2011)

Let me get this straight. You can't even be on an internet forum, yet you think you'll be able to mass produce a puzzle?


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 28, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Let me get this straight. You can't even be on an internet forum, yet you think you'll be able to mass produce a puzzle?


 
I was thinking the same exact thing. I honestly do nott see this happening. I think it is great that you like to do this and I have followed this thread the entire time from your first post interested, but I don't believe you will get anything out of it besides a cool experience and a cube you designed. Sorry but that's my input, however depressing it seems to you.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 28, 2011)

... yeah i realise but I reckon I could send some of you guys the design... when it finished...I could go through somebody on the forums to get it produced if you get what I mean... 

Still this is more a bit of fun than a serious full design 
the whole point of this thread is for the community to help with designing cubes for the community by the community


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 28, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> ... yeah i realise but I reckon I could send some of you guys the design... when it finished...I could go through somebody on the forums to get it produced if you get what I mean...
> 
> Still this is more a bit of fun than a serious full design
> the whole point of this thread is for the community to help with designing cubes for the community by the community


 
Yes, i would probably like the design but only if I knew whether it was worth getting printed...


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 28, 2011)

We just need to see how the cube is when it is finshed printing. Progress so far LT?


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 28, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> We just need to see how the cube is when it is finshed printing. Progress so far LT?


 
Patience... this will take a while  
i just found out that the printing will happen all at once... so just one day...


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 28, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> Patience... this will take a while
> i just found out that the printing will happen all at once... so just one day...


 
Yaay! Except I want to know *WHICH *day that will be! I think in the meantime, you should get springs, and a core. I suggest getting them from an old Alpha cube you don't use anymore. I think you said you'd print the core, but I don't know how that will turn out, so you should get a core in case. Also, how are the edges and corners going to be put together? Have you designed it to stay together some how? Or is it molded into one piece?

And yes, there is no need to tell me that I ask too many questions.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ya know, i'd be pretty happy if it were better than an alpha cc.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 28, 2011)

unfortunately I only have 1 rather crappy storebought  although I'm getting a zhanchi soon 
ive only been cubing for 3 or so months so yeah... 

I acutally appreciate all the questions you guys are asking because It shows me someone has an interest in what Im doing


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 28, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> unfortunately I only have 1 rather crappy storebought  although I'm getting a zhanchi soon
> ive only been cubing for 3 or so months so yeah...
> 
> I acutally appreciate all the questions you guys are asking because It shows me someone has an interest in what Im doing


 
And you've never even used a speedcube? Dear god...


----------



## tke444 (Jul 28, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> ... yeah i realise but I reckon I could send some of you guys the design... when it finished...I could go through somebody on the forums to get it produced if you get what I mean...
> 
> Still this is more a bit of fun than a serious full design
> the whole point of this thread is for the community to help with designing cubes for the community by the community


 
So you do or don't want help from the community? I offered my help earlier in a private email and you said you retracted it and didn't want anyone's help.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't mean to be so hypocritical... yes I did retract my offers but only until the printing has finished. It would all be useless if the cube I designed is crap


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 28, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> And you've never even used a speedcube? Dear god...


 
I have seen other designs. by pics etc


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 29, 2011)

I really don't wanna bump...but I really do! Do you know WHEN you will have it printed all in one day?


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 29, 2011)

he said it would be done today but knowing him...


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 29, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> he said it would be done today but knowing him...


 
O.O TODAY?


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 29, 2011)

uh huh... 
he runs a design workshop so he's pretty busy


----------



## asportking (Jul 29, 2011)

If they're not done by today, I'm going to take a block of wood and a pocketknife, whittle each piece by hand, then unicycle over to Vermillion city (that's where you live, right?) and deliver them to you personally.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 29, 2011)

if you want...


----------



## cubernya (Jul 29, 2011)

I want to see you unicycle across the Pacific


----------



## asportking (Jul 29, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I want to see you unicycle across the Pacific


 
My unicycle's waterproof. It'll be easy.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 29, 2011)

asportking said:


> My unicycle's waterproof. It'll be easy.


 
itd be even more impressive if you whittled the unicycle out of a big block of wood too


----------



## cubernya (Jul 29, 2011)

Haha I want a picture of a wooden unicycle...by tomorrow!


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 29, 2011)

I want a picture of THAT CUBE!


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 29, 2011)

i just spoke to him 
he has a spare hour at 3... If thats the case hopefully he'll get it done by tommorow


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 29, 2011)

wait were doing it now


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 29, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> wait were doing it now


 
I expect pictures immediately even if it is 12:30 am....


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 29, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> We expect pictures immediately even if it is 12:30 am....


 
fix'd. I would have made it italic, but cant on my phone.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 29, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> fix'd. I would have made it italic, but cant on my phone.


 
lol thank you


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 29, 2011)

I needed to leave so ill only see the finished thing after the weekend 
however it looks good so far


----------



## Shamankian (Jul 29, 2011)

Awesomeness. You bettter upload piccies right away!


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 29, 2011)

Shamankian said:


> Awesomeness. You bettter upload piccies right away!


 
AFTER the weekend


----------



## Shamankian (Jul 29, 2011)

Right away after the weekend then!


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 29, 2011)

Looking forward to your evaluation of your prototype.

But I still want to know the prototyping process and material you're using.
"Resin" won't do ;-)

V-flash, FDM, SLA, SLS, etc in what material type


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 29, 2011)

ill ask him when I see him 
sorry I couldn't elaborate, It feels a like sort of smooth plastic anyway, just the kind you get in a regular cube (abs though im not saying it is that). Its performance on the otherhand is totaly unknown although I saw a model car with moving parts made of the resin. Each part was rubbing against each other (pistons etc), with little difficulty.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 1, 2011)

I know it's STILL THE WEEKEND, but just got home from a comp, and wanted to know if it's finished, or anything else.


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 1, 2011)

you're so lucky you get comps in your area... Ive got nothing... never seen a DIY in my life except for the Internet...  
I'm seeing the guy in the afternoon (3 hours time about)...


----------



## MovingOnUp (Aug 1, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> you're so lucky you get comps in your area... Ive got nothing... never seen a DIY in my life except for the Internet...
> I'm seeing the guy in the afternoon (3 hours time about)...


 
you mean your not physically capable of ordering a DIY from amazon.com? sucks


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 1, 2011)

As I said I'm getting an ultimate zhanchi 

its been in the post for over a month though


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 1, 2011)

Where'd you order from?


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 1, 2011)

lubix.com


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 1, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> you're so lucky you get comps in your area... Ive got nothing... never seen a DIY in my life except for the Internet...
> *I'm seeing the guy in the afternoon (3 hours time about)*...


 
Oh right... different time zones.
Right now it's almost 9 PM =P
But yaaay! You'd better have info up as soon as you get it! I will be refreshing this page at midnight (3 hours from now, for me)!
Although it may take a little bit to actually get it, assemble it, etc. Will you have real pics up, or not, since you're not supposed to be on the forums?


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 1, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Oh right... different time zones.
> Right now it's almost 9 PM =P
> But yaaay! You'd better have info up as soon as you get it! I will be refreshing this page at midnight (3 hours from now, for me)!
> Although it may take a little bit to actually get it, assemble it, etc. Will you have real pics up, or not, since you're not supposed to be on the forums?


 
Don't get too excited... hes only printing one of each piece for the prototype 
when its refined then I'll be able to print everything


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 1, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> Don't get too excited... hes only printing one of each piece for the prototype
> when its refined then I'll be able to print everything


 
Sorry... you got me confused. How does it work, exactly? You are making one of each piece, then copying those pieces again to make the protoype? I just don't understand what the difference is from copying the pieces from printing them from the 3d program.


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 1, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Sorry... you got me confused. How does it work, exactly? You are making one of each piece, then copying those pieces again to make the protoype? I just don't understand what the difference is from copying the pieces from printing them from the 3d program.


 
I believe what ltsurge means is that his friend is only printing 1 piece of each part (corner, edge, etc.), not a whole prototype-d cube. Once ltsurge refines the pieces, he'll have the entire cube printed.


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 1, 2011)

Alrgiht so here's how it works. I give him the designs on inventor. He converts the file to something the printer reads. He puts the file onto the printer and the printer prints )). So far I've given him all the prototype pieces (files). He is only printing one of each of the files so that we can see how it ends up. 
Does that answer your question? 
EDIT 
Ninja'd 
besides does anybody know whats happening to my zhanchi... I've been waiting patiently but the patience is running out


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 1, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> Alrgiht so here's how it works. I give him the designs on inventor. He converts the file to something the printer reads. He puts the file onto the printer and the printer prints )). So far I've given him all the prototype pieces (files). He is only printing one of each of the files so that we can see how it ends up.
> Does that answer your question?
> EDIT
> Ninja'd
> besides does anybody know whats happening to my zhanchi... I've been waiting patiently but the patience is running out


 
When did you order it? Remember...



> A reminder, Lubix is run by 2, count them... 2 people. Now, consider that the cubes we send out, are not simply repackaging cubes, and that we hand modify each one to perfection, what you get in the mail as a Ultimate GuHong, ZhanChi, LunHui, Fusion, takes us quite a bit of time to prepare. For example, if you purchased one of each of our cubes... (4 cubes) we now need to work 2 hours getting them ready. About 30 minutes per cube on average. This is just the modification of the cubes. Printing, packaging, and heading to the post office for shipping all takes time as well. (about 3 hours a day)
> 
> _and..._
> 
> We have gotten behind on orders, but ask all of you to get behind us! As of this date, we are building cubes and orders for 7/13 & 7/14. So as you can see, we are about 6 days behind. Our strategy to catch up, is to do about 2 days worth of orders each day until we are back to no delays.



Also, he ships from the US to Australia, so it may take a while.


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 1, 2011)

I know, I was just expecting it sooner... it was posted within a week but for the rest of the month it never came... I guess it takes a while to get to the middle of nowhere


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 1, 2011)

And lubix has been backed up on orders recently.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 1, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> And lubix has been backed up on orders recently.


 


ltsurge said:


> it was posted within a week but for the rest of the month it never came...



:fp


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 1, 2011)

why? 
Bad news, printing hasn't started.. something wrong with the pieces being too small


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 1, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> why?
> Bad news, printing hasn't started.. something wrong with the pieces being too small


 
Awww... estimate of when they WILL be printed?


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 1, 2011)

i dunno... 
is 57mm standard 3x3 size?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes...


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 1, 2011)

I like 56mm though... But either is fine


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 1, 2011)

Hmm... Pieces to small seems highly unlikely. Perhaps he means you have some details that are too small to be proeprly printed.

Did you check if your 3D models are "watertight"?
That could be another reason pieces will not print but I suppose your friend would have informed you to correct the models.

What's you friend's company?


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 1, 2011)

Any of the pieces printed yet?


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 1, 2011)

bump...


----------



## JackJ (Aug 1, 2011)

Dude, calm down. I'm excited to see how this turns out as well but it almost seems as your nagging him to get it done.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 1, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Dude, calm down. I'm excited to see how this turns out as well but it almost seems as your nagging him to get it done.


 
That's exactly what I'm doing...

But I completely agree that I _shouldn't _be doing this.


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 1, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Hmm... Pieces to small seems highly unlikely. Perhaps he means you have some details that are too small to be proeprly printed.
> 
> Did you check if your 3D models are "watertight"?
> That could be another reason pieces will not print but I suppose your friend would have informed you to correct the models.
> ...



He works at a school, at the design tech part 
its got tons of cool machines and that... He's not that experienced at using the 3d printer though... I'll see what we can do though from here 

@collinbxyz :fp


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 3, 2011)

I suppose I should update y'all on the progress of the cube. 
My friend has all the pieces uploaded onto the machine...what has happened was the machine scaled down the model by 10 sizes ! so everything was 10 times smaller. He had to adjust the ratio so that it was 10x the size. So now all he has to do is arrange the pieces to waste as little material as possible and the PRINTING can begin


----------



## Shamankian (Aug 3, 2011)

Omnomnom  Awesome  It's really cool that you actually are going through with this! Post pics, when you get them pwease.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 3, 2011)

Yayy! So it should be done printing tomorrow, correct?


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 3, 2011)

Umm dunno could be longer he's really busy


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 7, 2011)

ITS BEEN PRINTED 
PIECES UPLOADED SOON (PICS)  

bad news the printer screwed most of the (EDIT pieces) up  
good news it finally printed (and I got my lubix zhanchi on friday !!!)


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 7, 2011)

Is it only the single pieces printer so far then (Like one edge, one corner, etc.)?


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 7, 2011)

yes  but its probably a good thing because all the pieces screwed up some way or another


----------



## cubernya (Aug 7, 2011)

Ah well at least you got the general thing printed


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 7, 2011)

corner


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks pretty great, other than all of that cube dust! Edge soon Pl0X!? Also, how is the material? Good, or bad?


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 7, 2011)

Edge 

Sorry for single post single pic but it takes time... 
the "dust" you see is support material, I haven't fully washed it away (which leaves the solid material) 

It looked pretty cool at first but... I'll explain later 

The material feels like normal plastic but its actually resin . It is just as smooth as normal abs plastic but I haven't decided how it reacts in a cube


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 7, 2011)

What's that at the end of the edge? Did you add something in the design, that you didn't update us with!? How could you!? (sarcasm)


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 7, 2011)

Idk if I updated you on it but it doesn't affect performance. I hope 
What happened with the pieces was some broke when I pressure washed them  
Also the printer malfunctioned and didn't fully print some pieces.. thus some edge faces were shorter than the others
Hard to explain I know 




corner stalk


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 7, 2011)

Alright, just wondering what the point of that was 
Thanks, and awesome progress! Keep us updated! (As always!)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 8, 2011)

I like the hollowness of the cube. Reminds me a little of Chris Tran's FII mod a little.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 8, 2011)

I think you may have said this earlier, but how old are you? Im just asking because to make this cube, and to be so pacient, when youve never even had a speedcube is actaully pretty amazing! I just hope you finish the cube, and it is actually atleast decent. Itd be such a shame if it ended up falling into pieces after u turn it for the first time!(which im not expecting btw!) im looking forward to more news and pics!


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 8, 2011)

How does the edge and corner pieces fit together on the prototype? Could you show a picture with those two in position?


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 8, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> How does the edge and corner pieces fit together on the prototype? Could you show a picture with those two in position?


 
Oh that's true! I wanna see if that little thing at the top of the edge does what the torpedoes do...


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 8, 2011)

Uh I got my zhanchi on friday. Compared to my storebought...   
it dropped my avgs from 33 to 27 and in one session 25s its rediculously fast, and cuts like nothing iv'e seen before... 
hopefully my prototype can be as half as good... I would be proud already.. 
I'll upload pics tommorow because im really busy atm


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 8, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> Uh I got my zhanchi on friday. Compared to my storebought...
> it dropped my avgs from 33 to 27 and in one session 25s its rediculously fast, and cuts like nothing iv'e seen before...
> hopefully my prototype can be as half as good... I would be proud already..
> I'll upload pics tommorow because im really busy atm


 
k, thx for the update though!


----------



## aaronb (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been following this for a couple weeks and I hope this turns out good, or heck, I'd be happy if it was better than a Rubik's brand! But, I noticed, that some good 2x2's and most 4x4's-7x7's have almost the same design, with a sort of spherical internal mechanism that the pieces sort of latch on to. This is for all V-cubes and Shengshou 4x4 and 5x5 and the new type C WitTwo 2x2. I have been wondering why nobody has designed this mechanism for a 3x3 (Or at least no cube I've ever seen), since it proved itself in smaller cubes, in 2x2's and 4x4's. Has anyone thought of this, or is there some big flaw I'm just not seeing?


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 8, 2011)

I think the mf8 legend has a ball core 
I've tried designing one and (for 3x3) I might show you later


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 8, 2011)

Off topic fromvwhat ur saying now, but i think the best chance of mass producing is by finishing the prototype then make a video sorta "showing it off" then send that to some cubing manufactures. Idk, just thought of this now, and didntvwanna forget it.


----------



## aaronb (Aug 8, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> I think the mf8 legend has a ball core
> I've tried designing one and (for 3x3) I might show you later


 
Ball core! I new it had a name. I have never tried the mf8 legend and didn't know it had a ball core, but from what I've heard it is one of the fastest cubes, cuts corners great; but is locky because is doesn't have good reverse corner cutting. I bet someone could make some minor adjustments and change the design a little bit, and have an amazing cube.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 9, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I've heard it is one of the fastest cubes, cuts corners great; but is locky because is doesn't have good reverse corner cutting. I bet someone could make some minor adjustments and change the design a little bit, and have an amazing cube.


 
I am sure it is an amazing cube. Just because it can not reverse corner cut does not mean anything. If you really depend on reverse corner cutting to have a good cube, I feel sorry for you.


----------



## aaronb (Aug 9, 2011)

Hershey said:


> I am sure it is an amazing cube. Just because it can not reverse corner cut does not mean anything. If you really depend on reverse corner cutting to have a good cube, I feel sorry for you.


 
Well I just heard it's locky and it could be from the reverse corner cutting. To be honest, I don't think it would affect me much, because I am not sloppy cuber. I average the same with my Ultimate Guhong and my Rubik's brand (after some shock oil to make it fast of course). So you have nothing to feel sorry for.

Edit: Oh and I never said it wasn't a good cube (Which I think it is) I just said with some adjustments, to make it lock less, it could be an amazing cube.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 9, 2011)

There is no ball core in his design...is there?

Oh ya, and i remember that i had the first review of for the mf8 legend on youtube. I got like over 1000 views on that vid! Not a bad cube...


----------



## aaronb (Aug 9, 2011)

No it doesn't have a ball core, but I just didn't know any 3x3 had a ball core, and was suggesting it; so basically I sound kinda stupid since I found out the mf8 legend has one.


----------



## Fred Bloggs (Aug 9, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Well I just heard it's locky and it could be from the reverse corner cutting. To be honest, I don't think it would affect me much, because I am not sloppy cuber. I average the same with my Ultimate Guhong and my Rubik's brand (after some shock oil to make it fast of course). So you have nothing to feel sorry for.
> 
> Edit: Oh and I never said it wasn't a good cube (Which I think it is) I just said with some adjustments, to make it lock less, it could be an amazing cube.



The MF8 legend was a MASSIVE disappointment. Talk about over hyped. I note that nobody discusses it much these days. I'm spoilt by Dayan cubes.


----------



## aaronb (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah I'm spoiled too, I started cubing in April, so except my first Rubik's brand, all I've had is an Ultimate Guhong. I think it would take a lot to make a cube better than a guhong, or just about any Dayan 3x3.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 10, 2011)

Dayan I Taiyan isn't that great, and this design could probably be modified, and improved enough to make this cube better than that. 

But I know what you mean. Guhong through zhanchi is pretty hard to beat...


----------



## gundamslicer (Aug 10, 2011)

Fred Bloggs said:


> The MF8 legend was a MASSIVE disappointment. Talk about over hyped. I note that nobody discusses it much these days. I'm spoilt by Dayan cubes.


 
The legend was no dissaponitment at all, it was fast, cuts corners but lack reverse. It was my main before I got torpedoes in my lingyun.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 10, 2011)

I think someone said this in an earlier post (a page or two ago), but can you show us a pic of the edge and corner(s) together to see how they fit together please?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 10, 2011)

Fred Bloggs said:


> The MF8 legend was a MASSIVE disappointment. Talk about over hyped. I note that nobody discusses it much these days. I'm spoilt by Dayan cubes.


 
Agreed. I have it and don't like it at all.


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 10, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I think someone said this in an earlier post (a page or two ago), but can you show us a pic of the edge and corner(s) together to see how they fit together please?


 
don't have the pieces with me now... sorry. Bad news, one of the corners had its stalk broken off  ah well back to Bloons td4


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry I took a long break from designing my cube but to create the centers I need to know the measurements of a cube 4 you core and/or screw spring set.


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 10, 2011)

mr. giggums said:


> Sorry I took a long break from designing my cube but to create the centers I need to know the measurements of a cube 4 you core and/or screw spring set.


 
yeah my cube's core turned out way small  even though I measured it 
If you want me to print yours I might be able too  (I reckon your designs are pretty cool) 
perhaps I could mod it then send it back to you so you can edit it too? 
idk for the moment though


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 10, 2011)

Are you getting the modified pieces printed?


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 10, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Are you getting the modified pieces printed?


 
what do you mean by modified pieces? 
I've got some printed already but I think the printer has screwed up because they didn't turn out alright. my friend reckons its my design that is faulty but I know it isn't because the designs are perfect...ah well, just had a science exam... killed all my braincells


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Aug 10, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> ah well back to Bloons td4


 
Lol I love that game!


----------



## insane569 (Aug 12, 2011)

updates?
and are you gonna be able to post a pick of the corner and edge connecting


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 12, 2011)

ah right... well i've been really busy the past few days (3 exams (science and maths)). I do have a long weekend comming up so expect some posts and updates then.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't like to bump, but I don't want this thread to die, then you stop doing anything with your cube. Any info LT?


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 18, 2011)

Ah right.... 
So I've been really busy, just had an english assignment, Maths test and sceince tests. I don't think I'll do much right now but when I do get down to it, I'm going to change the design quite drastically.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 19, 2011)

It would be cool if you got all the main cubers on this site to all work on a single design to make an amazing cube from all points of views from people and suggestions and personal experiences with some designs and pieces


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 19, 2011)

Cubetastic said:


> It would be cool if you got all the main cubers on this site to all work on a single design to make an amazing cube from all points of views from people and suggestions and personal experiences with some designs and pieces


 
Yeah.. but like Kirjava, Escher, WaffleJim etc would bother


----------



## cubernya (Aug 19, 2011)

If I could figure out why autodesk doesn't open I would help


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 19, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> If I could figure out why autodesk doesn't open I would help


 
I i downloaded autodesk (free trial probably), i would also help. But atm, im at a rained out mlb game, doing this from my phone. Sovya. I might try tomorrow.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 19, 2011)

I just said I was a homeschooled student (which I'm not) and they never asked for verification...so full version free!


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 21, 2011)

I just had a weekend of designing but my edge pieces failed. Currently I'm redesigning the entire cube but all I have is a larger thicker core. Can someone design an edge piece (I'm happy with my current corner) that is a bit like the dayan (maybe with those anti pop wings). Thanks


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 21, 2011)

Yay! Progress!!! 

I would help, but have no experience with the 3d designer.


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 21, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Yay! Progress!!!
> 
> I would help, but have no experience with the 3d designer.


have a go! You could always just muck around for a while and figure the stuff out... I had barely any experience when I started and I'm sure none of the others in this thread had experience prior anyway.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 21, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> have a go! You could always just muck around for a while and figure the stuff out... I had barely any experience when I started and I'm sure none of the others in this thread had experience prior anyway.


 
K, but not until i get home. Atm im on my phone from a bus, and wont be back for a few hours. I just went to a baseball game


----------



## cubernya (Aug 22, 2011)

If someone can help me figure out why autodesk isn't opening I'll help for sure


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 22, 2011)

Try clicking on it again repeatedly (this sometimes happens to me too). It should open two or three windows...then just close the extra's. BTW if you're designing the edges make sure they're hollow


----------



## aaronb (Aug 22, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> If someone can help me figure out why autodesk isn't opening I'll help for sure


 
If you can give me a link to the download, I'd be happy to have a go at it. They have so many versions on there site, so a link would be much appreciated.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 22, 2011)

Lt it just says initializing 3DS max and then it never opens haha...and it always does that, not just like a one time thing


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 22, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Lt it just says initializing 3DS max and then it never opens haha...and it always does that, not just like a one time thing



Oh I use Inventor (3ds max is more for visual graphics rather than desgining etc)



aaronb said:


> If you can give me a link to the download, I'd be happy to have a go at it. They have so many versions on there site, so a link would be much appreciated.


 
I had to buy mine... If you download you won't get the full version (or it will just be a 30 Day trial until you buy the liscence). Honestly though you could search up other CAD programs if you want


----------



## aaronb (Aug 22, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> I had to buy mine... If you download you won't get the full version (or it will just be a 30 Day trial until you buy the liscence). Honestly though you could search up other CAD programs if you want


 
To be honest, I planned on lying, like Zcuber, and say I was home schooled. I was just asking what version it was. Is it the the "Autodesk 3ds Max"?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 22, 2011)

Alright, I'll be getting inventor shortly then. I'm sure I can find a free version (if not, how much did it cost?)


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 22, 2011)

aaronb said:


> To be honest, I planned on lying, like Zcuber, and say I was home schooled. I was just asking what version it was. Is it the the "Autodesk 3ds Max"?


 
Autodesk Inventor 2011 Student Version


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 22, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> Autodesk Inventor 2011 Student Version


 
Link plz? And when can you show us atleast part or the new design btw? And what was wrong with the "old" version???


----------



## cubernya (Aug 22, 2011)

Downloading professional inventor...firefox says 7 hours remaining (yeah, firefox always overestimates, I give it 1-1.5 hours max)

EDIT: I was right, 5 minutes later it says 1h 47m and still dropping decently fast


----------



## cubernya (Aug 22, 2011)

Of course...download finishes and then it won't even install properly, says I need a "volume disc"


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 23, 2011)

would google sketchup work?


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 24, 2011)

Cubetastic said:


> would google sketchup work?


 
not really... its better to use a proper autocad modeler


----------



## gundamslicer (Aug 24, 2011)

any progress?


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 28, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> any progress?


 
BUMP.
this


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 29, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> BUMP.
> this


 
Sorry, I will have to start again next holidays as I'm really busy with schoolwork. I'm actually more interested in all of your designs and anybody elses.


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok an update...  
I have PM'd several well known members of SpeedSolving.com about this little project. I probably missed out some but... Anyway these included Kirjava, Pixel 6 (Aka Donavan), qqwref and oh Faz. Only qqwref and emolover have, to put lightly, shown mild interest. Otherthan that there has been almost nobody interested. I'm about to start emailing Donavan (from Lubix) to see whether he is interested as he has not replied to my PM. Whether this is because he isn't interested or just hasn't checked his PM I don't know... although I am sure he would have a little interest in new forum designed puzzle hardware... 

On the design front I know Gundamslicer is attempting in google sketchup but as far as I know there is nobody else starting their designs. I can't remember who did those designs before though (not mine another person) because those were pretty interestin... Again I will only be starting designing again in about 2-3 weeks. 

I might update again later today when I have contacted Donavan. 

PS Faz said he wouldn't be any help... AS IF


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kirjava wont be much help either...


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 2, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Kirjava wont be much help either...


 
I know they aren't into hardware or anything... but atleast a suggestion of what they would like to see in a new one?


----------



## cubernya (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm definitely interested. It's just that well, I can't get Autodesk to install so I gave up with it 

Feel free to PM me with design updates or whatever if you want my opinion on the cube based off of the pics


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 2, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I'm definitely interested. It's just that well, I can't get Autodesk to install so I gave up with it
> 
> Feel free to PM me with design updates or whatever if you want my opinion on the cube based off of the pics


 
sure i'd be happy to show you... my NEW designs 

BTW where is collinbxyz?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 2, 2011)

post pics in this post?


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 2, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> post pics in this post?


 
I'll PM anyone interested with extra information but all pics will be with the PM and on this thread for all to see... 

Does anyone know how I could get a hold of Donovan without email or phone... my phone screwed up and my email is a school address which I don't want to use... Gmail is out of the option cause my school blocks it along with other webmails... 
Yeah I'm kinda screwed with communication


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 2, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> BTW where is collinbxyz?



Please tell me how suckish I am, and it will make me feel much better, okay?

yes, I got the PM, but didn't respond. Why? IDK. Although I think I got that at like 7:00 am on a school day, so was in a huge rush, and since then, just totally forgot about it. I will download the free trial for the program. Again, please spam me with rage comments. I suck atm.

...

:fp

Oh, and I can contact Donovan for you. Just PM me _exactly_ what you want to tell him, and I'll email him it, making sure to say that this is from you and that you _needed_ me to email him. Or something like that. Oh, and if you could tell me some extra details that'd be great. I also will need a simple tutorial for it, if you don't mine =P


----------



## emolover (Sep 2, 2011)

I have pitched this idea to Itsurge but he wasn't to thrilled about it and I want to see how others would think about this idea for a 3x3 design. 

My idea is that it could be based on a ball core. It would be simelar to the Mf8 ledgend. The pieces would be somewhat standered most likely since I doubt I could make the pieces like Dayan does without making it the same as the other Dayan cubes. But anyway, the cube doesnt really matter about the pieces. The main inovation is the ball core would have ridges in it would follow the bottom edges. In these ridges would fit anchor pieces making it *impossible* to pop any edges. The way you would get the edges in is there would be a hole that is part of the track system and would be just barely be big enough to be able to fit the edges anchors in with some manipulation. 

I hope you can manage to think up a visual but if you cant I will have a visual up by late Friday or early Saturday. I hope you like my idea and it would be cool to be created. 

When I put up the (most likely) bad quality designs of this cube soon, would somebody be interested in doing a 3D design of it? If so that would be nice since I know very little about 3D design programs. 

P.S. Sorry for my shotty spelling, I suck at english and and using IE which has no spell check(its a long story why I am using IE).


----------



## cubernya (Sep 2, 2011)

Emolover I've been thinking of that exact thing for a while now. I wanted to create a visual so I could share it, but I suck at that kind of stuff. However I thought othets would think it was a stupid idea, so lets find put.


----------



## emolover (Sep 2, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Emolover I've been thinking of that exact thing for a while now. I wanted to create a visual so I could share it, but I suck at that kind of stuff.


 
As I said before, I will try to have a visual tomorrow.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Sep 2, 2011)

emolover said:


> As I said before, I will try to have a visual tomorrow.


 
I can visualize your idea pretty easily actually. I think that if this was designed and produced it would SUCK without lube and be amazing WITH it assuming that it is designed properly. I have autodesk and would be willing to help in small parts, (I dont have a lot of time on my hands) but if you need help with bouncing ideas off someone or visual/graphic design let me know Interesting stuff


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 2, 2011)

Autodesk is being stupid with me, and when I try to install it, at the end it says that I need a 'fresh' installation or something. IDK but it's really annoying. Anything else I can use that is similar and does the same thing? (with a free trial)


----------



## mr. giggums (Sep 2, 2011)

Yay for stuff happening .
So I was the one who put up the other design using autodesk I haven't made any improvements because I don't have the time any more (school . ) I would be interested in pics and other updates that you will be sending by pm. If you have any questions or comments feel free to ask.


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 2, 2011)

Atleast I have off tomorrow and Monday from school because of Labor Day. (IDK what other countries celebrate this)

I am also emailing lubixcube! I won't send it right away, so tell me if you want me to add anything specific.


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 2, 2011)

emolover said:


> I have pitched this idea to Itsurge but he wasn't to thrilled about it and I want to see how others would think about this idea for a 3x3 design.
> 
> My idea is that it could be based on a ball core. It would be simelar to the Mf8 ledgend. The pieces would be somewhat standered most likely since I doubt I could make the pieces like Dayan does without making it the same as the other Dayan cubes. But anyway, the cube doesnt really matter about the pieces. The main inovation is the ball core would have ridges in it would follow the bottom edges. In these ridges would fit anchor pieces making it *impossible* to pop any edges. The way you would get the edges in is there would be a hole that is part of the track system and would be just barely be big enough to be able to fit the edges anchors in with some manipulation.
> 
> ...


 
I would love to make a ball core cube.. infact I have already tried. The problem is it's difficult to make in Inventor or any other CAD programs for that matter... everything is the same, there is no difference in planes to use so yeah... 

I wouldn't mind starting again but I would prefer to start with a normal core BEFORE going on to a ball core.. A ball core has many advantages and definitely should be looked into by somebody


----------



## insane569 (Sep 8, 2011)

i have an idea about the edge pieces holding onto the center pieces and not the corners


----------



## asportking (Sep 8, 2011)

insane569 said:


> i have an idea about the edge pieces holding onto the center pieces and not the corners


Isn't that just what a normal 3x3 does? Or do you mean actually hooking onto the center, as opposed to wedging the edge between the center pieces?


----------



## n00bcub3r (Sep 8, 2011)

> The main inovation is the ball core would have ridges in it would follow the bottom edges. In these ridges would fit anchor pieces making it impossible to pop any edges.


then how would you get an edge piece out??


----------



## cubernya (Sep 8, 2011)

You don't. You would get a corner out or unscrew the center


----------



## emolover (Sep 8, 2011)

n00bcub3r said:


> then how would you get an edge piece out??


 
Read my post more carefully. 

There would be a hole that is JUST the size capable of the anchor being forcibly jammed into.


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 12, 2011)

Another update  
I have just finished all assignments (except for performing a SOSE oral)... With the holdiays comming up this friday, I can't wait to start again... Also I see alot of discussion about making cubes but no actual designs or pics.. COME ON GUYS  

If you have a design, don't be afraid to post pics. I am also happy to evaluate and use any inventor files if needed... although I am a bit of a hypocrite not sharing mine... maybe I will 
I dunno 

But I still see no others starting their designs (Except for... one guy before, whose pieces looked promising, but I saw no follow through ) 

PS I PM'd Donovan from Lubix Cubes... he said he would be reviewing the designs... can't wait  

Well that's it... come on... get designing *glares at collinbxyz and emolover*


----------



## cubernya (Sep 12, 2011)

Why don't you glare at me?

I just want to get inventor installed and working properly, then I'd be working on a cube with an odd design...want to post sketches that are done on paper but I can never get 3d things on paper to look right lol


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 12, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Why don't you glare at me?
> 
> I just want to get inventor installed and working properly, then I'd be working on a cube with an odd design...want to post sketches that are done on paper but I can never get 3d things on paper to look right lol


 
 ohkay I will *glares at theZcuber*.... 
maybe collinbxyz has a solution... hes using a program called FreeCAD which is (*free*) off the internet... google (it) and perhaps if enough use it then maybe I'll switch... 

Oh and for your first design, copy a piece from a standard Rubik's sb or clone. You'll get the gist of measurements and how the program works... that's what I did


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 12, 2011)

Alright, ill get back into it 
Im still quite condused by FreeCad though. But i also know its possible to make some cool things as ive seen vids and pics. LT, can u try FreeCad and sorta give a small tutorial in text on it or somehing? U should be able to work it out much better than me.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 12, 2011)

I'll try it out...I'm a good problem solver


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 15, 2011)

YES Finished all exams, desiging starts now


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 15, 2011)

Ltsurge said:


> I don't think there is a thread like this so I created one to fill. I spent the whole weekend designing this cube in Autodesk Inventor and I would appreceiate some feedback on improvements.
> 
> PS this thread was intended for others to use to post their own designs
> 
> ...


 
do you have a video on how to make cubes with inventer


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 15, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> do you have a video on how to make cubes with inventer



I'll try but it may not work well  The video could be used for tutoring on FreeCAD... just adjust your controls accordingly etc... (just adapt what I am trying to get across into FreeCAD) 

PS Ive made the core and now am making the centers pics up soon (tthe core is made a little thicker.)


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 16, 2011)

Here's my design:

http://www.shapeways.com/model/168181/cubenovice_functional_1x1x1_rubik_s_cube.html?gid=rg


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 16, 2011)

nice! 

How did you print it/ produce it? 

oh and please make a 3x3 now just as good


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 16, 2011)

Initial prototype was a FDM model in ABS.
I can do FDM and SLA printing at work 

Corrected the edge of the faces a little and then uploaded onto Shapeways for a sample in "strong and flexible" which is their name for SLS in Polyamide.

Assemble with ball point springs (cut to 1/3rd) and you're good to go.

EDIT:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24561-Fully-functional-1x1x1-supercube

My initial thread on this cube.
The very last post has images of all parts, incl screws and springs.

LOL I still need to sticker the SLS cube and make the new video...


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 17, 2011)

Very technical... But still great to see a design... What's the point of a 1x1 though?


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 17, 2011)

So you ARE making a tutorial for FreeCad!? Anytime we can expect it???


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey... I'm on holidays but still a bit busy so I won't be able to make tutorials just yet... I bought myself a shengshou 4x4 a lan lan, and a lingyun v2 off lightake for my birthday... I possibly might start making designs off them soon  
CYA


----------



## benskoning (Sep 22, 2011)

look like it will work pm me when its done i would get one through shapeways


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 27, 2011)

Sory for the bump, but when will your holiday be over!? Oh, an happy birthday!!! How old are you now?


----------



## cubernya (Sep 27, 2011)

I've got FreeCAD downloaded. Trying to figure out how to make one shape cut into another. Too lazy to look at long one part tutorials


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 27, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I've got FreeCAD downloaded. Trying to figure out how to make one shape cut into another. Too lazy to look at long one part tutorials


 
by what i have learnt from inventor, you need to make a sketch on the face you want to cut, then extrude the sketch and select remove instead of add material.. Hope this was helpful 

@ collin i'm 15


----------



## Ltsurge (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi guys, any new designs? 
My holidays are over unfortunately with no new designs because I was busy with assignments  
expect no new ones from me at least. 

BTW i still haven't heard back from donovan yet


----------



## timeless (Oct 2, 2011)

3d max is similar


----------



## cubernya (Oct 2, 2011)

I still can't figure out how to make cut shapes in FreeCAD (and can't get 3ds max to open)


----------



## Ltsurge (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey can you give me a vid on your problems... I might be able to help through just typing here... My camera is still stuffed


----------



## Ltsurge (Oct 24, 2011)

My Rubiks cube speaker  






It's going to be made of wood using a laser cutter and some hard work... 

The speakers are on either side and the two outer slices can rotate a little...


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 24, 2011)

Ltsurge said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow that looks pretty awesome  Nice to see your still going on with this... Its been dead for a while.


----------



## Ltsurge (Oct 24, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Wow that looks pretty awesome  Nice to see your still going on with this... Its been dead for a while.


 
Yeah, I've been focussing on sub 20 for a while... I haven't got any new designs but I've got some concepts though.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jun 3, 2013)

CLEAR! Time to revive another old thread... I am coming to my finals at the end of this year and heading off to uni/college (hopefully to do engineering). I was just wondering if there was anyone out there "new" that could help me revive this project... (preferably engineering grads/ experienced cubers). Hopefully by the end of next year with some effort and time we can produced the first community designed cube (w/ suggestions from here of course). Feel free, even if you can't really help in terms of design/manufacture, to suggest REASONABLE features/improvements you would like to see in an elite 3x3 cube.


----------



## benskoning (Jun 3, 2013)

Ltsurge said:


> CLEAR! Time to revive another old thread... I am coming to my finals at the end of this year and heading off to uni/college (hopefully to do engineering). I was just wondering if there was anyone out there "new" that could help me revive this project... (preferably engineering grads/ experienced cubers). Hopefully by the end of next year with some effort and time we can produced the first community designed cube (w/ suggestions from here of course). Feel free, even if you can't really help in terms of design/manufacture, to suggest REASONABLE features/improvements you would like to see in an elite 3x3 cube.



It probably need some sort of anchor if you do not have any "wings" on the edges.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jun 3, 2013)

You'll want the holes, and the scoops on the corners/edges for cutting

Oh, and I think making shorter piece stems than Dayan might work well, and give the cube a different feel.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jun 4, 2013)

To be honest I was actually thinking of something a little more revolutionary than simply basing it off existing cubes since I already have designed a cube like that (see previous posts). Any suggestions on where/how I could get this going? Ps I know most of you guys couldn't care less but I'm really enthusiastic about this and will definitely try to see this through.


----------



## freshcuber (Aug 28, 2013)

My friend is currently designing a cube but he's having some trouble with dimensions. His core is all done but I can tell by looking at it that if it were to be put through a 3D printer the core wouldn't be able to handle the stresses of cubing. At lest speedcubing, it may be possible to use it as a novelty item still. He's looked on some websites and checked sources but he hasn't been able to find anything that gives him an idea for dimensions. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gundamslicer (Sep 3, 2013)

freshcuber said:


> My friend is currently designing a cube but he's having some trouble with dimensions. His core is all done but I can tell by looking at it that if it were to be put through a 3D printer the core wouldn't be able to handle the stresses of cubing. At lest speedcubing, it may be possible to use it as a novelty item still. He's looked on some websites and checked sources but he hasn't been able to find anything that gives him an idea for dimensions. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Lt. surge has been gone from speedsolving for awhile now. I hope he checks soon as school started. I think cores mostly depend on the material used. Most basic cores use something like the type A's core. Dayan's line of cubes retain the same core, but some people switch them out because of stripping, thus using the guo jia type A V core because it is made of a rubbery type of material. I don;'t remember what cube had this, but the core had a sphere for the base and had 6 protruding poles come out of it for the centre pieces. Good luck to your friend though


----------



## rj (Sep 3, 2013)

Can anyone give me some good software for designing, and/or some basic templates?


----------



## kcl (Sep 3, 2013)

rj said:


> Can anyone give me some good software for designing, and/or some basic templates?



FreeCAD..


----------



## hobbycube (Sep 3, 2013)

how do you get the designs 3d printed?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 3, 2013)

hobbycube said:


> how do you get the designs 3d printed?



Shaeways.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 22, 2014)

Hate to be bumping up an old thread again but I was just wondering if anybody had any success at designing and building their own speedcube lately...


----------



## holyco (May 22, 2014)

trying to fix my 3d printer still:/


----------

